# Hog Hunting



## Uncle Jesse (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on paid hog hunts in northwest fl. or within 100 miles??


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I think "delta dooler" does paid hunts... PM him


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I do some semi guided wild hog hunts in the Mobile river delta,
I offer 1/2 and full day hunts and can accommodate either archery or rifle hunts. Most hunts are spot and stalk, but occasionally will get in a stand and wait on em. Since all the property I hunt is public land, my hunts are not 100% guaranteed, but you do have a better chance than not of getting an opportunity to harvest a pig. if interested give me a call @ 251-680-2915http://www.alabamagameandfish.com/hu..._01/index.html


----------



## BUCK CHASER 09 (Aug 7, 2009)

i konw where a paid hog hunt place is, it is in wilcox co, Al. it is 123m from pensacola, have hunted there before they have some good hogs, if you are still looking, just let me know


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I've hunted with Brian Daniels Guide Service in Camden, AL. The best accommodations, hospitality and hunting I've ever had with a guide. 8505169760 -DO NOT GO TO HIS WEBSITE- It's infected with Malware and viruses. 
http://myworld.ebay.com/briandanielsguideservice/


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I too am interested, lmk if you get a deal on a group rate if interested, I can do the same!


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Miami Matt said:


> I too am interested, lmk if you get a deal on a group rate if interested, I can do the same!


If you guys want me to explore this, I will gladly call him. He manages 3000 acres, doesn't do hog hunts during deer season, but starts up after-


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

That would be great, thanks for the help!


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Miami Matt said:


> That would be great, thanks for the help!



My pleasure, he and his family are good people. I'll give him a call and go with a 4 hunter party, that's his minimum I believe and more people can always go. I did my hunt over the summer, it was HOT but everyone in our party got hogs. I'll see when he has the first available opening and get back with ya'll. If there's a certain time frame ya want, let me know.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout (Dec 28, 2010)

Bryan Daniels is a good guy and great guide


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking for prob. late feb. I am most interested in prices to be honest, daughter wants one, thanks again bro.


----------



## BUCK CHASER 09 (Aug 7, 2009)

this ant brain daniels,{ yall are right he and has family are good people}, hunted there many times, it is some private land, the guy use to stay with brian alot, some of you may know, ,his name is chris listter, he has about 500a on hwy 265 not real sure what he charges but i will find out.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you too kind sir!


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

*UPDATE*-Brian e-mailed me back- Hog hunts are still $250 a day which includes all meals and lodging. His wife cooks a GIANT spread every meal. I got a 2-day hunt off eBay from him for $400, and I've seen them go for as little as $200 for a 2-day, so he may be flexible. It's a lot of $$ and there's no guarantee of success, although everyone in our party did get hogs. I'll call him this week and see what he can work out, especially for us locals who could drive back and don't need the accommodations he usually provides to out-of-town folks.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Clayjunky said:


> My pleasure, he and his family are good people. I'll give him a call and go with a 4 hunter party, that's his minimum I believe and more people can always go. I did my hunt over the summer, it was HOT but everyone in our party got hogs. I'll see when he has the first available opening and get back with ya'll. If there's a certain time frame ya want, let me know.


 sounds good give me a holler to if you need another hunter.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

captjimV.A.S said:


> sounds good give me a holler to if you need another hunter.


I have land that I hunt, so I may not be going with, but I'll happily set up everything for ya. Whoever is interested in going, PM me with a contact e-mail or #....I'll call Brian in the next few days and make arrangements for after deer season.


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

we have the feb, hunt i know mr dainels and he"s family personaly we hunt next to his property we have 2200 acres and he does have some pigs. we pig hunt with him ever year.


----------

